# Current CBS Shows on Netflix Watch Instantly



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

Where are they? Last season it helped me immensely that the three CSI shows and Numb3rs were on Watch Instantly in HD, meaning I didn't have to fill my TiVo NPL and, even more importantly, my TiVo recording schedule with them. This year, we are two weeks into the season and they have not appeared on the list, unlike Heroes (and Leverage during the summer). I tried calling Netflix on the phone and the CSR there seemed to think all these shows were coming soon, but I wish I had some better reassurance. Has anybody heard anything more definite? I'm falling behind.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, in the meantime, get that Season Pass going!


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

[Marge Simpson grumble]


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Lol!


----------

